# Fantasy/Classic Soap and Drama > Banners and Fan-Art > General Soap/Drama Pictures >  doctors nathan and jack

## prettypayal

what happened to them as i missed a few episides

----------


## atomicgem

Jack died after his run in with ex wife and nathen woke from his coma or whatever was wrong with him, he is ok

----------


## prettypayal

thanx

----------


## mandanafan

:Smile:

----------


## Emmak2005

> Jack died after his run in with ex wife and nathen woke from his coma or whatever was wrong with him, he is ok


 Yes Jack and Ria where having an argument about her wanting to take the kids away or something like that and he fell down the stairs. Presuming he was dead, Ria then went and took an overdose, and promptly died. Jack or Dr Helen (I can't remember which) Thompson found her, but it was too late. Helen was relieved Jack was ok after she discovered him lying on the floor at the bottom of the stairs, but he had a brain haemorrage (presumably that's what it was) and collapsed and died as he sat with Helen discussing their future. It was very sad, considering the circumstances. Remember her husband Phil? (who died in a car accident back in 2003)? Well I hope the scriptwriters find an actor who is willing to stay on long enough for her to be happy, because she deserves it after losing   :Angel:  two partners in the space of a couple of years.   :Wub:

----------

